# Death = Solution ????



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

Is death perfect solution for all problems??


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

well lets see if u arent there then there are no problems for u then u dont need solutions for nething .... in that case yeah its a solution ... 

but think abt it from the sight of ur loved ones .... their problems increase if some 1 frm amongst them aint there to take care of things ... we all rely on 1 another to take care of certain areas of life ...


----------



## cynosure (Aug 28, 2007)

Hell no, why die when you can have a girlfriend?? 
Believe me, girlfriend is better than dying but she comes at a cost.

Waise why are you asking such question?? Is this related to your school in which you are enrolled?
If you are so much fed up then simply ask your parents to take you away from there, they will understand.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

i also think the poor guy is fed up of going to school ... par ek baat bolun agar koi jaa raha hai toh aise matt jao apne dushman ko apne saath leke jao


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

its not the only college but iam havin moore problems.Just that i thought is death perfect solution for all this not serious just was thinkin

I Dont have dushman also here guyzz


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

abey pagal ho gaya hai kya ... dude what ever is happening remmber 1 thing it could be worse so be thankful Him .... life's a sine wave u have ur good times and bad times ... u need to keep urself together in the bad times to live the happy times ... 

No problem is big as long as ur still standing


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

abey dude dont take any drastic steps...


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

Is birth cause for all problems


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

dude my bad luck has been freakin bad to me but my good luck has also been good to me .... we all have our bad times ... how wud u enjoy the good times if u havnt faced the bad ones


----------



## cynosure (Aug 28, 2007)

@azzu: Just team up with the bad guys of your class and try to be the pain in the a$$ of your teachers. Have fun in the school time and study when you come back in the hostel. This will help you relax in the school time atleast.


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

yup i know i have to face probs but when iam tryin to solve a problem it is becoming another problem for me


----------



## karnivore (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey, chin up dude. Don't even think about it. Death may solve all your problems, but it will add to your near and loved ones. Think about them at least.


----------



## chicha (Aug 28, 2007)

Death might be the end of your problems but it will cause huge amount of pain to people arround you.
be strong man. every one goes through the phase one time or the other.


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

yup i know it i was to take a bad step (not death yes worst 1) but thinked again.jus i cant handle this anymore

mm


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

abey theres nothing u cant handle ... just got to keep that head in its place


----------



## apacheman (Aug 28, 2007)

@azzu.
hey, azzu, u havent lived a quarter of ur life yet, bah, n u talk bout problems? u dnt knw wot genuine probs r like? ppl with such gr8 a problem dnt hav time 2 post silly threadz.
i'll giv u sum worst case scenarios, if u plz....
n u'll thank god a million 4 wot he bestowed on u. ever wondered if even death is de solution 2 all ur probs, hah...its frm whr ur real probs begin.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 28, 2007)

problems is gods way to make us more strong and bring shine on us ...like a daaimond has to be polished for its shine......the person u will become after al this struggle will be far superior than ur right now


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2007)

die (suicide) = you are a COWARD.

face the crap = you're the MAN.

Simmmmmple 


------------
take the life a bit easy at this stage.

go & watch this 
*img.youtube.com/vi/VQk2LtK680w/default.jpg
What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong
 [Time: 02:30]
or

Download the same as mp3 [2.2MB]


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 28, 2007)

The bes thing is to face them, do not be too optimistic, they are problems and they need to be solved. Do not be too pessimistic. They are problems of life not of mathematics!!!

Every problem has a solution, sometimes you have the solution, sometimes you have to look for solutions. Keep looking!


----------



## entrana (Aug 28, 2007)

what IS your problem that u wanna comit suicide
anyways i think its pretty normal thinking about it i read a review on a site that many teenagers have suicidal tendencies anyways dont get me wrong and dude dont commit suicide it sucks trust me death is not the solution of anything because if u believe in god, that means u believe in afterlife too i assume and im sure u dont wanna be punished in afterlife
i think ive gone too far ill stop


----------



## almighty (Aug 28, 2007)

hummmm do meditation and if possible play games as much as u can... those games which u think are difficult to complete...
life is like a game mate... everyone here facing problem... some have problem with GF some with parents some with money.... if u poll " are u facing problem"
i bet the result wud be 99% for yes.... 
1% me main aata hu 

yaar i almost lost everything, my home my bussiness my .... so on....
once me too thot to kill myself....
but time went and now after some time i get back and stand on own feet 
now all those ppl who laughed on me try to be close .... 
yaar jo ho raha hai hone do... let it be... everyone have CREAM PERIOD OF LIFE and The worst period of life....
best of luck buddy and do take care...


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

yes problems in life r common i know it but my main fear is my parents could be in shame coz of me ...


----------



## indian_samosa (Aug 28, 2007)

If they are your parents then they must be loving you .... they might get a bit distressed but they will choose your LIFE anyday over your DEATH ... ok ..remember that.

Put yourself in position of your parents....think that you are a father of a child ...and your child is going through what you are going thro at present ..... ask yourself will you let ur child commit suicide ..??? Absolutely not.

Think over it.


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

hey its not about suicide was jus askin for ur help man in my probs was thinkin jus is death perfect soltion for all probs but still i think its the perfect sol


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 28, 2007)

I see it this way:

Death is NOT a solution, its an escape.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 28, 2007)

A guy here in the forum posted a thread that pointed to this article. READ IT man, youll love it:

*news-service.stanford.edu/news/2005/june15/jobs-061505.html

beautiful. I loved it, youll love it too.

And this is not the age to die, if you die then there will be a girl who wont get the best guy that she would have got.

Chill man, nobody is a shame for his/her parents.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 28, 2007)

talk to ur parents.......give them dhumki that u will run away from home ! just say u can't do it all !! or u just failed !! if they want they will accept u...or just leave it...try to do what they say !! u can't do soo much....endless options !!!


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

guyz dont know will be tommorow for me after my sleep


----------



## eggman (Aug 28, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> guyz dont know will be tommorow for me after my sleep


why?taken sleeping pills overdose or wat..............


----------



## entrana (Aug 28, 2007)

nice link cynosure
and @the guy who started this thread. why did u start this thread its useless there is only one answer, what lil jinx said


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

egg man nothin like that just was thinkin 
i sure wouldnt do it after readin this whole thread but still ......


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah azzu, when i was caught hold by my girl friend's dad, i was almost dead. but my friend cheered me up. . . . now i'm happy then before. i sued  her and she dumped me  now i'm happy


----------



## chicha (Aug 28, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> die (suicide) = you are a COWARD.
> 
> face the crap = you're the MAN.
> 
> ...



offtopic:
this is the second time you are posting this song.i think you like it, i love this song on of the best.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

death is not the only solution. 

problems are not created, they made to be created. so there must be some solution some where within the problem itself. all you need to do is think of what caused the problem and what was its effect and how to fix it. 

@ s18000rpm, nice track


----------



## chicha (Aug 28, 2007)

i think if you have the courage to do such a thing than you have the courage to face your problems.

maditate(rightly said) go to some nice place away from the city, there is a nice place near bangalore(yoga camP) try it out you will like it.

people from different walks of life come there to gain their strength to face their problems.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

^ well you can also visit Vishwa Shanthi Ashram, 20 kms off from my Bangalore city


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> offtopic:
> this is the second time you are posting this song.i think you like it, i love this song on of the best.


 i dont like it, i LOVE it 

its a Beautiful World, live it as much as possible.


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

ok thx bye will see if iam tommorow


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 28, 2007)

arrey before going plzz tell us ur name...whr u live and what u study or work...plzz !!


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2007)

iam azeem studyin 11th iam frm eluru a.p


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 28, 2007)

May be we are playing a futuristic game called Life, a stimulation game,this virtual world is so real to us.......if u die,Game Over
Your problems are nothing compared to other unfortunate peoples..u may realize this in future...every problem have solution except one 'DEATH' were man is totally helpless.....every other things in life like money can be regained.You may be facing a serious problem, most probably due to ur own mistake....but look into future, think how  u can recover from this damage, may be six years  from now.....if u r able to look these problems caused to u,as valuble lessons learned in life then you are going to make more profit.....than actually u wud have made without this bitter experience.


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 28, 2007)

dont take any such steps and take help frm ppl near u preferably elder ppl


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

a18000rpm no other sentence could sum it up so accurately ....


----------



## azzu (Aug 29, 2007)

bmp


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 29, 2007)

11th?????????????????? In narayana or sri chaithanya?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 30, 2007)

I escaped death.. beleive me.

 LIFE IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 30, 2007)

Azzu you love design. Also I. 
Mere Pas Ek solution hai. Lets us design a suicide machine.Aur uska first trial tum pe karenge .Agar marna hai to desiner ki tarah maro. Aise aam aadmi ki tarah nahi
    
just joking


----------



## azzu (Aug 30, 2007)

Shashank was chaitanya but changed now 
SOLOMON   how????
cad crazy iam ready


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

u learn for failure,although failure sucks


----------



## azzu (Aug 31, 2007)

entrana thats true failure sucks


----------



## praka123 (Aug 31, 2007)

escape from ur school if it is ur cause of worry.ppl will say hostel life will make u a strong nut!but go with ur minds decision.but no death!if too depressing or moodswings- consult a counsellor or a doctor.(really meant)


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 31, 2007)

What kind of designer you are ??????


----------



## azzu (Aug 31, 2007)

iam not a designer now but a wannabe automobile designer
one of my work *www.cardesignnews.com/site/designers/portfolios/display/store5/item35024/

dindnt updated in frm 2 years will update soon


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow that's great. You are such a good designer n still wana die. Shame on you. Get up man. Do something for country. Make India Proud. India needs creative people like you. 
*Jai Hind*


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

guys i think were going off topic
besides ur car design is awesome


----------



## swap_too_fast (Sep 2, 2007)

i am not a good philosopher, but i will say death is said to be death if it comes naturally, if it happens by someone because of someone then it is murder and if it is done by you to yourself then it is suiside.

I want to tell you if you suppose to do suiside, it is not solution anyway.Because it is the solution at very very very(infinite very) last level,And that level is not possible( i think so).
You have so much solutions :

You can leave your study..( but i will say only college not your design hobiies)
by the way college does not makes our career, its upto you that how can you show your hardwork to the jobs requirement, but again you are just in 11th, you have so much fuel left in you life vehicle.

Dont give up so easily.. i have watch your designed car ...its so nice.
there are so many peaple they have came up from no-where.


Life is not so cheap... its god gift to you and sont ever think of death until you are dead. 

BEst of LUck for your life....!!!


----------



## azzu (Sep 3, 2007)

thx frnds


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

did u really plan on suiciding?if u did it was a smart thing to post it here


----------



## azzu (Sep 7, 2007)

smart??


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

death is never a smart solution.. but it may lead to a complete recall, a thing which can releive you from your present scenarios, There were some things in my life about 2 years ago, that i thought of death.. but now i am a bit happy.. i aint very matured.. but i got engaged 15 days ago..  that makes me happy ! lol ! get a life (get a gal) 

nice song s18


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

engaged  ... phir toh azzu ki jagah tu hona chahiyeh


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> engaged  ... phir toh azzu ki jagah tu hona chahiyeh


 
just engaged... not married yet..  

 kyon tugjhe experience hai kya ?


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

i meant it was smart of him to POST IT HERE
because he might have commited suicide if he hadnt got our advices


----------

